# MS Word - Setting period leader in 'Tabs'



## BrandNew (Sep 25, 2005)

In Microsoft Word, 

Under _Format -> Paragraph -> Tabs..._ I am trying to set the 'Leader' to "2......" in order to insert periods when I hit the tab button. When I am doing this in my current file, the buttons are grayed-out. 

I am creating a wedding program and want to fill the space between names and descriptions with periods, i.e.

"Name.......................................Friend"

Any suggestions? It seems this may not be the best way for me to fill with periods evenly. Ideally I would like to fully justify the paragraph and insert periods for any space between entries.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## msarft (Sep 20, 2003)

*Setting tab*

I experimented to try and find out why your leading period tab would be greyed out. Check you screen in the alignment section and make sure you have the radio button next to left selected. I found that if you accidently have bar selected it greys out choice 2 which is your leading period.
Hope this helps.


----------

